# New Stereo Build For The Challenger



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Been a while but I am finally back at it... the DIY'er in me got the best of me once again.

This is the current system:
Stock Head Unit
Front Stage: JL C5s
Front Stage Amplifier: Sundown 100.2
Rear Stage: Stock.


























Has been about a year and sounds awesome to me, but we can always get better (plus I miss subs). It will be a while before it is all finished but this is what I am planning for the new set up.

HU: Alpine W505
Processing: Alpine H701
Active Front Stage: Cd1 Pro Minis for the tweeters and X69s for the midbass
Rear Stage: JL C5s
Substage: (2) FI Q 15s sealed
Amps: (2) 1.000 Alpine PDXs, 4.150 Alpine PDX, 4.100 Alpine PDX.

Pics coming up...


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Box design was pretty easy since I am going sealed. My old box was at max width and height, so it worked perfect for using a test a box with the trim piece.








My best friend when it comes to box building. Folds up and hides away when I don't need it.

























Unfortunately some of the pieces of wood were too big to fit into my car and I had home depot make the long cuts. Now I understand if they are off by a 1/8th inch but is it too much to ask for just a straight cut? It won't be seen anyways so no big deal.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Recessed finished into the trim piece (working also as a double baffle). I actually broke the first trim piece, the bottom and top are extremely thin.

















More to come soon..


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks good. I don't think I could go a month without any sub bass let alone a year!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a lil more done... still have to pick up the plexi and begin fiberglassing. 

































































And a few pics of the car


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Sexy car


----------



## sincity_duck (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the look of the blacked out tails! Good choice! When you said that you missed having subs, I expected 1 12 or something. That should fix the year without bass!


----------



## albocruz210 (Feb 25, 2010)

hot ass car! saw one the other day black on black 22's and was lowered a bit. wish i could have taken a pic.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

are those viper rims?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Replicas, but yes same design. 

Albo: I plan on getting a new suspension set up soon for it as well, it will drop it roughly 1.5".


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice car! Build looks good so far.


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, keep the pics of the build rolling!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pics are limited by money, which is limited by if my stuff sells =). I think next up I am going to pick up a W505. I can not stand this stock head unit, it will attenuate the rear speakers not even close to full volume and my LOC is connected threw there so it makes the front speakers sound like the tweeters go out.


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

W505 eh? Personally, I've never been a fan of any of the Alpine units. I just feel as though they've fallen way behind in the double-din market.

Ever check out the Pioneer AVICZ210BT? It's a pretty frigin sweet unit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

audionublet said:


> Ever check out the Pioneer AVICZ210BT? It's a pretty frigin sweet unit.


And it doesn't control the 701 either. Nice fail.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> And it doesn't control the 701 either. Nice fail.


There lies the issue. Otherwise I would be going with the new Kenwood.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Haven't had an update in a while, money is a horrible constraint lol. Picked these up at a hell of a price so this is my next update. Not really audio, but part of the car =). BTW this is my first time ever doing upholstery work, I am pretty damn proud of my self how they came out. A few loose spots/wrinkles but they will come out quick in the Florida heat.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Stopped for while but now I am back at it again lol... The past two days I manged to get my CD1Pro Mini Horns installed. I am extremely pleased with how well they came out. Very proud of my self lol because these things can be a pain to install. The horns have gotten scratched up, eventually I will sand them down and repaint them.

Drivers Side

































Passenger Side


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! Liking the direction this is headed in.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Well performance and efficiency will dwindle but atleast you'll have your tunes.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

VERY NICE!

You have tackled and very well I might add, my own personal frustration;
upholstery. Those are very nice seat covers, like the french seams. If I may
be so bold, how much did you have to pay for them? Where or what co.
did you get them from? How long did it take for you to install them not
including taking the seats out, just the covers? Did the kit use hog rings
or some other type of fasteners? Did you have to purchase any specialty
tools? I really like the French seams, that would look really snazzy in my 
sled.

I know LOTS of questions, but hey, you did post them so you had to know
that would happen sooner or later with all the DIYers here.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

They are actually the stock leather seat covers, I paid $250 I believed shipped to my door. I needed hog rings, tin snips, and hog pliers. Honestly the whole process by my self took under 7 hours, and that was my first time ever doing upholstery. Just take your time and it comes out good... some of the parts required a bit of muscle though lol.


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

Love your car and good work with the upholstery


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bump... hopefully the post after this goes to the next page haha


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright had problems with my sound was coming from the right, was told to move the horn out more. Here is what I started with.. (Use the motor distance from the parking brake for reference)









Removed the hood release lever (still there just tucked away) Could you ever guess there is a full out remote start/alarm with several interfaces tucked up in there? =D









Underdash shot for the guys at Image Dynamics that wanted to see.. 









There is a piece that is sopposed to go under the dash to block it off, but I took that off and it is mounted using two push pins. For now I used to the push pin as one of my mounts. When I get more time I will drill a hole and use a bolt/nut.









How far over I was able to move it, almost resting on the parking brake.









About the best I can do... I am not moving the parking brake or bending it. 

















Still trying to come up with something for the passenger side...


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

On a different note.. these arrived at the shop today for me =D

































I thought this was going to be a drop in install, 10-20 minutes at most. Not.. 6x9s did not fit the stock 6x9 holders. I had to cut out the top piece that was went for blocking water I assume. Looked for the dremel, no where to be founded, soldering iron was my next choice, but then the cutting tip for that was missing. Next choice: hand held hacksaw. It sucked using this thing but it got the job done. 









































Next step is to finish my box, mount my amp and crossovers. (Staying passive for now). Still need to remount the passenger side horn and work on the mounts to perfection on them. Then I will sand down the horns, repaint them and clean everything up.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if there was a water blocker there before i suggest making somekind of blocker now might get wet back there. 

now to the horn thanks for the pics LOVE THEM. but you still need to move that body over more lol. you want it like right next to the kick. if you engage the parking break how far over can you get the horn? if it goes even farther check to see if the parking break will disengage. if so get the horn mounted that way. hell in my car i removed the parking break pedal mounted the horn then remounted the pedal.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but it looks like you have a 6x9 in the pass door and a 6.5 in the driver's door. Weird.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love that car, more pics of the car PLEASE! Fing love the rims.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> if there was a water blocker there before i suggest making somekind of blocker now might get wet back there.
> 
> now to the horn thanks for the pics LOVE THEM. but you still need to move that body over more lol. you want it like right next to the kick. if you engage the parking break how far over can you get the horn? if it goes even farther check to see if the parking break will disengage. if so get the horn mounted that way. hell in my car i removed the parking break pedal mounted the horn then remounted the pedal.


Yea I will fabricate something up, wouldn't want to damage these beauties... nothing just a lil fiberglass cant take of. I was just anxious to get them. 

Even with the parking brake fully engaged it is still in the way, the body is too deep. I looked about removing it but that is a project beyond something I even want to attempt. The only possibility that comes to mind is putting the horn deep under the dash, behind the parking brake. Which figuring out how to mount that on both the driver and passenger side may become extremely difficult. Too bad you guys aren't local haha. 

Silver... any type of pics you want? I got several with the rims, don't take many of it though. 

Heres the picture I put on my credit card lol...









Few more..


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I must add that immediately out of the box the mid bass shreds on these guys. Haven't played with the passive crossover yet, but I can definatley tell these things are going to beastly when I run them active with some power.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i knew those mids would rock in that car. i remember when u first got it i said run the xs69


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

with the horn mounted as is get me a shot with the camera facing up from the ground straight up into dash getting the driver and pedal in the sh ot


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i have another idea too but i want pics first  

case you haven't noticed i'm using you for my "guinea pig" for when i ever get a challenger lol. your doing all the hard work for me:beerchug:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i think you could get some full bodies in there all the way to the kicks


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> i think you could get some full bodies in there all the way to the kicks


For being a guinea pig, donations help  I will get some pics tommorow and shoot you a PM.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm donating my vast knowledge


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> i'm donating my vast knowledge


Lol worth a shot at least.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

here's my thought

http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/forum/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=2122

if you look at my full size body horn, the way the mount is for the driver i think if you went with a full body you could squeeze the driver between the kick and the brake.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

nice tuned for sure


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Not too much more but finally got the passenger horn about as good as it will get. 

New mount









The kick panel needed to cut.. luckily I had an old one laying around.. 









It can't get too much further over... maybe .75" if I bend the connectors









































I also got time to move from LOC from the rear speakers to the front. The stock system will cut down the rear speakers at 2/3rds volume and it got extremely annoying. Issue solved.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

much better on the horn much better now get to work on getting the driver side like that lol. also ditch the loc get you a MS8


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Again, I am open for donations =D.... Working on getting a new job, going to switch to a 9887 most likely. And yea the drivers side is next weeks project. Should be interesting. This one helped and I can almost pinpoint the sound stage to right side of the console straight up, if I can manage to move that horn over more I think I will be A+.


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I just put the 9887 in my challenger a couple of weeks ago. The sound quality was awesome. I know you are working on a tight budget, but I would definitely put the radio towards the top. I tried hooking up an amp and speakers to the factory radio and sounded like crap. The factory radios in these cars blow. You will notice a HUGE improvement just replacing the radio. Especially with all the nice speakers you already have.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea the factory radio is a piece of junk lol. Just sucks because I have to spend $100 for the wiring harness. Anyways I got around to finishing up the drivers side horn. I sucked it up and removed the parking brake. I thought it would be a lot worse than it was. It was just 3 bolts and a little bit of muslce to remove the cable from the unit. Sound stage seems immediately fixed, will update with how it is in a few days when I can drive around more. Didn't get many pics, camera was dead but here it is finished. This is the stronger mount to date for the horn, I could literally kick the horn hard and it wouldn't budge. Also I know for a fact I could go to full body horns... so that may be in my future.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

make sure you didn't have to have constant tension kept on that parking brake cable i know i did. when i tried to just leave it slacked it made a noise so i had to put it back but i was able to with the horn still up


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm I'll check it out when I drive tommorow... didn't notice anything when I pulled it back in the garage.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

yeaay.... you took the plunge. excellent choice on removing the e brake... I'm sure that has completely opened up your car. next step to making those puppies sound good = better source unit. Did you say you were getting a MS8? What are you doing to eq the rough fr of the horns?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish I could get an MS8 lol, no EQ right now. Not sure what I will use yet.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I will be very interested to see if these have a harsh 1k-ish peek and how much you have to take out of them? Great looking car by the way.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't get your second question? And not too harsh yet.. of course I am using passive crossovers so they are crossed higher than they should be right now.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> how much you have to take out of them? .



Sorry, I wasn't very clear.(meds)

I ran the very early versions of ID in the mid 90s I think it was. While tuning via RTA you could clearly make out a rather large increase in freq ranges centered at 1k. Perhaps the passives you use take this into consideration in the design. I was using a 70db per oct slope no matter what xover freq I tried that spike was still very strong. I was able to eq it out so it was really a non issue in the long run. 

So, I was just wondering if these had any of the same traits. But with your passives like I said this could have already been taken into consideration. Are your passives just on the tweeter or are they a 2way? If they are only on the horns how low are you running your gains? That was one HUGE benefit I had, it was a very low powered system but I was able to get fantastic output with very modest power.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just the 2-way with the passive xovers from the XS69 set. I keep reading into the MS8 tonight and that sounds like the way to go. Gains are modest off a ZX850.4. It doesn't hesitate to get loud. Where I have my max volume set it can get harsh on certain notes but at that level of volume it's hard not to lol... I don't really listen to it that loud while inside the car anyways.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Just the 2-way with the passive xovers from the XS69 set. I keep reading into the MS8 tonight and that sounds like the way to go. .


I hear ya.....

Yeah with the MS-8 it will transform what you have into a completely different animal! I'm quite sure you will like your system even more. You will gain MUCH more control in every aspect, if you have the coin it would be every bit worth the effort. Then again, with any of todays processors you really cant go wrong from where your system is currently.


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Yea the factory radio is a piece of junk lol. Just sucks because I have to spend $100 for the wiring harness.


I got the harness 1/2 off from crutchfield for my charger, but after getting the same harness for my roommates magnum, I realized you can just hardwire your HU, still have have switched acc pwr, and not buy the harness, which I then did for my friends Magnum. Crazy part is the guide crutchfield sends you on the chrysler 300 shows you how to hardwire the HU and speaks of no harness. I got a 300 guide because I bought a fact-nav DD kit...


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Technically, yes I could. But that isn't really my style. Anyways after doing some research, the amount of money I would spend on a harness + a stereo... I might as well spend a little bit more and get the MS8.


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Technically, yes I could. But that isn't really my style. Anyways after doing some research, the amount of money I would spend on a harness + a stereo... I might as well spend a little bit more and get the MS8.


Its not my style either, I just assumed the switched power ( the 15 min it stays on after you turn off the car, before you open the door) wouldn't work without the harness, but I was wrong it still works. The harness also has a HUGE box on it, so its actually a lot cleaner back there. I honestly want to know what you're paying for if can be defeated by simple wires. You way is the best though, MS8 ftw....


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I originally had an Eclipse Navigation unit which made the harness worth it IMO. For a typical CD player, your pretty much right.


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Well I originally had an Eclipse Navigation unit which made the harness worth it IMO. For a typical CD player, your pretty much right.


It doesn't matter what HU you use though, you don't wire NAV HUs any different and you're not using the internal amp. Save $100 and DIY lol


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ms8 is the way to go those things sound awesome i put one in a cadi and it made a world of difference while using the same factory speakers.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Finding a VSS on a newer Dodge will be fun


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> ms8 is the way to go those things sound awesome i put one in a cadi and it made a world of difference while using the same factory speakers.


Yea I been reading into ton. That may be my next move, that or an amp for horns.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

dude you could use the ms8's built in amp for the horns for temp


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Finding a VSS on a newer Dodge will be fun


You can tap into a wire leading to the PCM if you have the 4-speed, I can double check which one I used...


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

the XSVI-6522-NAV from metra should give you the vss wire through the can-bus system. i know it works on the older chryslers


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol this got so off topic. I will probablly end up getting the stock nav if I get the MS8.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just ordered my MS8. Stopped by a dealer to see how much for one and he said $499 if I bought it today. Had to charge it lol, couldn't say no to that.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

FREAKING AWESOME price. make sure after you do the setup you choose to set your own xover points. i've heard they place horns at weird places


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tell me about it man, I never thought much of the shop and figured they wouldn't hook up prices with me. First time I went in and showed that I actually knew what I was talking about and then asked about the XS69 set, and they gave me an awesome price on that too.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

since i'm on a roll on you getting stuff from my advice how about some ID amps  and going IB


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol, sticking with Kicker amps just for the sole fact I get them for stupid cheap. I don't think IB can get loud enough for me.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Did a quick install with the MS8. Sound is completely different, not sure if I like or not. I still need to run wire from the headunit to the MS8, just using the hi-lo converter now because I didn't have any wire laying around. Also still using passive xovers. I need to get my amps in so I can run it properly.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

remember you may want to set your own filters on the ms8 for the horns


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea.. not sure if 10 watts is really going to do anything for me though. I still need it loud for tailgating.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

true but in the dts i just did i connected the factory bose speakers to the ms8 and they get perty loud.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I switched it that way, sounds a bit better but not loud at all what so ever. Still having issues with sound coming from the right, it is bad even with the balance a few notches to the left. I'm stumped on this.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

horns with the ms8 provides a right side bias... you need to use a center and possibly rears to get the full effect of the processing, but even then the ms8 doesn't like horns. There are about 4 of us now that just wrapped up installing the ms8 with horns and non of us like it. technically it does a good job of staging and stuff, but it kills the horns. i would take the ms8 back if you have a return guarantee. 

with that said, you need to experience the full set up as well... using a loc, passive crossovers, etc, all limit the ability of the ms8 and it's autotune. before you decide anything for certain, make sure your install for the ms8 is top notch. 

with all this being said now, i really like how easy it is to get a solid tune with the ms8, but it's extremely prejudicial with horns. if i didn't have horns or want horns, then i would be 100% happy with it... well, maybe 95%


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have some decent co-axials laying around I can toss in for a rear fill and I prob can pick up a center for not much. I am going to re-wire it up correctly tomorrow.

Could you go a bit into detail more about why it doesn't like the horns? Or what you guys don't like?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hey how's this build going man


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

the727kid said:


> I switched it that way, sounds a bit better but not loud at all what so ever. Still having issues with sound coming from the right, it is bad even with the balance a few notches to the left. I'm stumped on this.


Right bias? You got a phase problem. 
You need to play with Xover slopes and polarity. 
If you have T/A then it's even better. 

Had a right side bias when using 24dB slope but not anymore with an 18dB one. Then used T/A to make hard left and hard right sound above the dash. 

Kelvin


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ May try that... I am going to re-wire the car soon with better wire. I have ****ty Tsunami wire that is light pink/clear... can't tell the difference. Anyways here is a small update... this is temporary wiring, I need new wire and more techflex. 

MS8 compared to IX500.4... almost identical









Before









After


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Subwoofery - Mad props... I re-did the set up on the MS8, dropped the slope to 18dB and BAM! Everything is flowing perfect now, I also dropped the mids down to 63hz and they are pounding away even with only 75watts. Real happy with how it sounds right now... should get even better when the second amp comes in.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

No pictures yet, but just a small update for anyone that cares... everything is out of the car right now. In the process of re-painting the horns and trimming them down, making water shields for the 6x9s and running all new wires, re-routing and cleaning everything up. Will have some pics up in a few days. I also got both amps in now as well.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

check out the new ID challenger at the site


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I saw it... they went all IB lol (after seeing it, it may not be out of the question)


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Updates


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Not too much... I added one more amp and redid the wiring behind the amps... I got pics I can upload in a little bit. Waiting to see if I can find someone to go in with me on subs.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Since I haven't updated in forever... I added a second amp, repainted and remounted the horns and rewired.
Sanding and Primer

















All new wiring... this Kicker wire is awesome btw.. 


















Wires for the MS8 and center channel (which I ended up unhooking anyways lol)

















Wiring for the rear speakers and subwoofer (not in yet)
















Wires coming from the front


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I ran out of techflex and heatshrink, so please excuse =(









































Still have access to the wheel well.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

gimme ur car u can keep teh equip


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hahaha I just cleaned her for the first time in too long... weather is just absolutely beautiful here right now... definitely cruising her to the beach tomorrow (and taking the long way all the way down the strip =) ) I actually just ordered lowering springs too, so cosmetic updates soon.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horseman will love the next few updates... just started building this today. Still need to work on some mounts for the sides but I ran out of time for today.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ib build??!!??!!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes sir, and there is exactly 37.5" in between those two mounts


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

eh i no likey 15s. make sure you seal all around that thing too. how u seperating the trunk completely from the front? 

also i've been eyeballin the new optima


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Majority of it should be sealed once the double baffle goes up, I will use sound deadner for the rest, and typical techniques used to seal doors.

Optima?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

2011 kia


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that the 40mpg one? Seen a Kia getting a install done at Best Buy, they turned their company around.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahead of its time-All New Optima : Models l KIA Motors


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's what I got done today. I just need to make a second baffle and cutout the holes and the hard part is done!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hard part is all done. Now I remember why I almost paid someone to do this lol. Saw dust is the worst thing ever. And parking outside the garage for one day makes my car look like I haven't touched it in months.

Now I need to secure the baffle along the top and bottom, pick up some deadner and seal off the holes and then carpet. 

The subwoofer that will be going in...










Holes cut and almost ready to go!


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Good you didn't pay anyone though because it looks clean so far..


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you! I may end up taking to a buddy to carpet it though. Anyways, secured it on the top and bottom, that thing is SOLID, might help the strength of the car lol. Just have to trim down the stock beauty panel for the trunk floor and carpet the baffle and it is all finished. Picked up some Dynamat on clearance at best buy, door kit is way more than enough, I'll get some of the trunk done as well.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Only have one the subs right now, money is tight so waiting on the other. Pretty much done, just need to carpet it but I will have someone do that for me I think.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Lovin it ,thats goin to look awesome when done.After all that fab work u should be able to knock out the carpeting urself.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you! I will probably get a quote then end up doing it my self lol.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey nice build! I'm planning to purchase a srt8 version, just wished they had a dark
blue like they have on the Charger. Can you please post a pic of your door panels? And do you think a 8" midbass driver would fit? How much depth do would I have to work with? Thanks in advance. Oh are there other version of the door panels, ie different OEM audio package?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Also how is that craftsman jigsaw?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I will get pics up in a little of the door panels. A 8 could fit with modification, if I remember 3" is pushing it though, and it is a trial and error type of deal to get it fit with the panel. This is the biggest reason I went with the X69, ease of install. All the door panels are the same. 

I like the Craftsman Jig, I don't use it for anything crazy but it gets the job done for thin metal and wood.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok thanks...I look forward to the pics. The 3" depth, is that including the speaker adapter that you had to modify? I asked about the craftsman because I have the drill and circular with the florescent tube flashlight. I loved those tools and I need a jigsaw for the same purpose you use yous for.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Do i see this car parked out side of target alot? good work man.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes you do. Now if it gets stolen I know who to go after lol jk


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how different the Challenger doors are from a 300C, but I put 8's in with no cutting:



















(not the 8's I am actually going to use, lol)

I think it was right about 3" of depth with a single 3/4" MDF plate, could get another 3/4" plate in there to double it up, but it's damn close to the woofer hitting the factory grille at that point. Challenger panels might have a bit more room, I think the Magnum and Charger door panels are a bit deeper than the 300C.


----------



## 1980corvette (Mar 9, 2010)

those rims are off an SRT10 pickup right>


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

They are replicas of them.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

the727kid said:


> Yes you do. Now if it gets stolen I know who to go after lol jk


Cool every time I'm in that area and see it, I take a few extra seconds to drive by and admire it.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

rommelrommel said:


> I don't know how different the Challenger doors are from a 300C, but I put 8's in with no cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg thanks! 3" of space with a 3/4 " baffle....mmm now I just need apical of the Challenger door panels...hint hint


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks man. Got a system? When mine is all finished I'll let you check it out.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Not much of an update, but I ordered a MyGig and new carbon fiber bezels. Next steps for the car are these two things, and installing steering wheel controls.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

the727kid said:


> Thanks man. Got a system? When mine is all finished I'll let you check it out.


Ya i have a little budget build in my XB, Hertz Energy comps in the front and single arc 12 in the back all ran off a arc xxd4080. I would love a chance to hear your some time.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll shoot you a PM when I have everything back together.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

More updates =). Built a new amp rack, and carpeted the baffle. Money is still tight so still waiting on a second sub. Have this one playing right now bridged off a 500.4 and it is no where near enough power (Or maybe because the other hole is just covered by carpet lol).


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

nice. cover up the other hole with a piece of wood


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

If your 2nd hole isn't covered, you will most likely have cancellation issues from the rear wave. For the moment cover up the hole like horsemanwill suggests. There should be a major improvement. JPS


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea I probably will for the mean time.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ended up going a different route for the amp rack. It was too cluttered for me and I still needed to add another amp, and little more trunk space is nice.


































Looks like a mess but it about as clean as I could possibly make it and it is 100% better than before.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Alrighty


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hows the IB with x2 15s now vs how you had it before?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Haven't had it hooked up yet, I am ordering my 1000.1 next week for the subs.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

the727kid said:


> Haven't had it hooked up yet, I am ordering my 1000.1 next week for the subs.


Which subs are those again? BTW nice gain of space 

Kelvin


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dayton HF


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful looking car, install looks good as well. Congrats.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally got it finished...


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

how is the ipad being held what the hell is thoses things


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

wow that is clean..


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea, are those magnets or something? Crazy relocating the climate controls in the glove box. What is the material you have them and the HU mounted in? Looks like foam?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea they are five magnets, we tried a 2 sided magnet adhesive deal that was no where near strong enough. So we used five of these, they are extremely strong. two or three probably would of been enough. 

The glove box is just carpet, might just be the reflection.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

I want to build and iPad deck in my g6 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Just ordered my MS8. Stopped by a dealer to see how much for one and he said $499 if I bought it today. Had to charge it lol, couldn't say no to that.


OK. Where do I GET ONE @ THAT PRICE?

:huh:


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome job on the Ipad setup. This gives me ideas on running something similar in my '97 vette. I wonder how bad it would be to re-route my hvac controls like that? Hmm . . .


----------



## BevsM3 (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE!! Is there a big difference in bass with the seats down? I have an M3 and would lose a ton with the seats up, went bandpass ported through deck.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

No idea.. haven't tried lol.. I can't imagine much there is no loss of bass back into the trunk..


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Long-time no update... did an install on a members car and he brought a sheet of 1/4" mdf we didn't end up using, so I finally went ahead and used it and re-mounted my horns. 

Passenger Side:


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Drivers Side:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

How much of a difference is it with the horns pushed all the way back and out? 

BTW, nice job with the horn mounts!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Haven't really had a chance to listen to it yet, will update when I do.


----------

